
Good news: Remote work is more accepted. Bad news: You might not want it - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/good-news-remote-work-is-more-accepted-bad-news-you-might-not-want-it-1809.html
======
foxyv
The problem with remote work for me is that what I do isn't seen by everybody.
When I was in the cube farm there would be constant contact and sharing. We
knew what everyone was working on and would constantly be pinging each other
for information. Now things are more insular, if someone isn't working on my
project I don't necessarily know what's going on.

Another issue is I can't gauge people's frustration levels before I poll them
for help. In the office it was obvious if John/Jane was having a bad day and
needed some time to work through things. Now I just pop up on their screen out
of nowhere saying "Hi!!!! Help me now!" This makes me a little anxious and
makes me hesitate to reach out.

------
Apocryphon
Has anyone had a negative experience with remote week as described in this
article?

~~~
cryptozeus
Yup few negatives are \- low visibility of office politics \- house
distractions lile tv, kids, chores etc \- isolation, no socializing

~~~
P_I_Staker
Some of those things sound like positives!

